# Прокомментируйте результаты КТ и подскажите, что делать?



## serg_089 (24 Янв 2010)

КТ ИССЛЕДОВАНИЕ ПОЯСНИЧНОГО ОТДЕЛА ПОЗВОНОЧНИКА
На серии КТомограмм физиологический поясничный лордоз выпрямлен. Ширина позвоночного канала в сагиттальной плоскости 14 мм. Определяются дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения тел позвонков, мелких суставов. Диски L4-5; L5-S1 дегидратированы, высота снижена. Грыжевых выпячиваний дисков на исследованном уровне не выявлено. Нервные корешки входят через межпозвонковые отверстия, не изменены. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без видимой патологии.


----------



## Yuval (24 Янв 2010)

А что тут комментировать?
Вы жалобы свои опишите и снимки на форум выложите, тогда и комментарии будут.


----------



## Ell (24 Янв 2010)

Комментирую - стандартно после 20-ти лет.


----------



## serg_089 (25 Янв 2010)

Поясница немеет иногда при физ нагрузках!


----------

